# How To Make "spacers" For Cat  Excavator Bucket Pin.



## Bob V (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi,
I have an excavator that has a lot of slop (side-to-side) on one of the bucket pins.  the slop is maybe a total of 1/2".  I want to make two "washers" with holes in the center the size of the bucket pin, maybe 3 inches, a total washer diameter of maybe 7 inches, and about 1/4 inch thick.
I need help on how to do this--I was thinking about getting a very short piece of 7+ inch bar stock and chucking it with my 4 jaw chuck- and facing and turning to diameter, and drilling/boring out the 3 inch center hole--would this work?
I really can't figure out how to cut this off-- I don't think I have a cutoff tool that will cut off 2 1/2" deep.

--Maybe I'm totally on the wrong track--
Any and all advice appreciated.
Bob


----------



## FLguy (Oct 13, 2016)

Morning to ya. I would use 1/4" plate, cut approx. 7" square. Chuck up in 4 jaw. Bore  your pin hole. Cut off corners next. Chuck on ID and turn OD to size. Hope this helps.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Oct 13, 2016)

HOW ABOUT


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 13, 2016)

You have door #! that says make your own. Then door #2 says buy them. At $21.00 (door #2) each I would go with door #!.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 13, 2016)

I have a circle burning attachment for my torch. I'd just burn them out of 1/4" plate and debur, be done with them for a couple of bucks.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 13, 2016)

I would go with FLguy's way.


----------



## Bob V (Oct 13, 2016)

Billy G,
Actually I'm short on time-- do you know where I could buy these shim washers?  CAT makes them in 2mm thickness, but 1/16" , 1/8", or even 1/4"- like I was going to make.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 13, 2016)

Try McMacter Carr or Granger.

 "Billy G"


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 13, 2016)

A local welding shop could knock them out on a cnc plasma table in a couple minutes.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 13, 2016)

We have a few members with Plasma Cutters, maybe one of them can help?

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bob V (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks to everyone--
Billy G-- Mc Master Carr had them for 10 bucks each-- and I'm in a bit of a hurry-- so that is going to be perfect--thanks.
Bob


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 14, 2016)

That's why we are here, to help any way we can.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 14, 2016)

Gotta Love McMaster-Carr. I use them for most stuff because they always have what I want and they ship real fast.


----------



## Jim1946 SB9" (Oct 15, 2016)

Not sure how old your bucket is but most of the modern buckets have adjusters to adjust for this wear.


----------



## Bob V (Oct 15, 2016)

My bucket is 2003-- no adjusters-- at least I don't have them.


----------



## GK1918 (Oct 16, 2016)

I think we are talking about that annoying side slop?   What I did was to cut rings out of thoses 'blue plastic'
barrels.   Cut as needed no need for precision for this, its just to fill the gap.  (my gap was 1/2 on both sides)
I think my pin was around 3 inches all done with a hole saw... Or 5 gal buckets.


----------



## Bob V (Oct 16, 2016)

GK1918-
Yes it's that side slop -- and it's only at the pin at the end of the stick that holds the quick couple to the stick-- my slop is about 1/2 inch.
How did the blue plastic hold up?  --didn't get squashed after a while?
Thanks for the help-
Bob


----------



## GK1918 (Oct 18, 2016)

Bob that stuff is kind of bullet proof its tough, its free and its fast.  And then we had one
so bad  I cut 5/8 plywood  with hole saw cut the piece in half secure it with a big
radiator clamp redneck it is but that worked.  Still will never know why they don't have
some kind of seal - its the grease and dirt thats the killer.......sam


----------



## Bob V (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi guys,
FYI,  thanks to the help on this forum I finished the shimming of the stick on my excavator.  I bought the shims at McMaster:  it was 2 bucks each for the 1mm shims, and for some strange reason, 9 bucks each for the two mm shims.  I installed CAT O-rings outside the shims- designed to keep the grease in.  Used 5mm of shims on each side of the pin =took out 10 mm of slop.  --Bucket doesn't "wag" back and forth any more.  Total cost about 50 bucks (mainly the CAT O-rings).
Thanks again for the help on this forum.
Bob


----------



## Randall Marx (Oct 21, 2016)

Glad it worked out well for you! Back to work now, eh?


----------



## Bob V (Oct 21, 2016)

Yes-- I have a job lined up for this Wed-- digging a utility trench--but it's raining about 4-5 inches here in western ny--so don't know if that will happen!!


----------

